
Google faces EU charge over Android 'abuse of dominance' - estefan
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-36092441
======
victorantos
"Virtually every phone maker using Google Android in the European Union has
bowed to Google's demands, suppressing competition by other app makers and
preventing free choice for consumers,"

\- is this really true?

~~~
spriggan3
If the problem are the apps, it would be interesting to know whether members
of the Open Handset Alliance are prevented from shipping phones with app that
would compete with Google services on Android. If there is no such constraint,
either I didn't get what Google was charged with or the EU commission is once
again full of it.

------
Robin_Message
Ironically, consumers would probably benefit if Google could force handset
manufacturers to do more things (like not replacing sensible bits of
Android/Play with shite and to provide updates for the hardware lifetime of
the phones) rather than less.

That's assuming ignoring second-order effects on innovation and Google's
continued benevolence of course, so probably not a good idea, but still.

